# Überprüfung Hochformat/Querformat



## ::emanuel:: (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab da ein mächtiges Problem. Ist es in APS CS möglich mittels Script herauszufinden, ob das Bild Querformat oder Hochformat ist, das heißt, ob die Pixelzahl der Breite oder die Pixelzahl der Höhe überwiegen?
Mein Vorhaben ist es, sämtliche Fotos aus einem Verzeichnis zu laden, um dann jedes Fotos zu überprüfen, ob es Hoch- oder Querformat ist und dann je nach Format eine Aktion ausführen. Das heißt, 

wenn $Foto Hochformat -> führe Aktion1 durch,
wenn $Foto Querformat -> führe Aktion2 durch

Wäre sowas mittels Script oder sonst irgendwie möglich? Hat jemand hiermit Erfahrung? Wäre super! Danke im Voraus!

LG,
Emanuel


----------



## otherside (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

In so nem Fall hilft die STabelverarbeitung gut weiter. Aber dort wird dann nciht entschieden ob Hoch oder Quer -Format, sondern alles an Inhallt mit der 'Einen' Aktion getrimmt.

Das heißt, per Hand trennen und in 2 verschiedene Ordner ablegen.
Zu der STapelverarbeitung gibts schon meherere Themen!


MFG


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

mmh, naja, es sollte doch auch einen anderen Weg geben!

Keine Ahnung welches Prog sowas machen kann - bzw. welche Sprache, aber man sollte doch sowas machen können:

Dim hoehe As Integer
Dim breite AS Integer

If (hoehe > breite)
then [copy image to folder 123]

else
[copy image to folder abc]

Nun hast du sie schon mal getrennt, und kannst die Aktion auf den ganzen Ordner anwenden )

Da müsstest du dich mal an unsere PHPer oder Cxx Leute wenden


----------



## ::emanuel:: (23. Mai 2004)

ok, danke für die Antworten.
Mich würde aber trotzdem gerne interessieren, ob das auch mit dem Script in PS geht? Rein aus Neugierde.
@otherside: das mit der Stapelverarbeitung ist mir schon klar, ich verwende es auch öfters. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## da_Dj (23. Mai 2004)

Dafür gibt es extra ein exchange/Plug-In von Adobe(?). Mithilfe von diesem, kannst du auch selbst Scripte schreiben und somit sollte dann auch so etwas was du vorhast realisierbar sein. [ich warte auf Martin, der sagt dir das dann =] ]


----------



## ::emanuel:: (23. Mai 2004)

Ich hab mich mal umgesehen und bin auf folgende Anweisung gestoßen:


```
if (docRef.width.value > docRef.height.value)
	{
		maskDoc.rotateCanvas(+90.000000);
	}
```

Wäre das so richtig?


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Ist schwer, das so generell zu sagen.

Ansich stimmt das, wenn eine Seite länger ist, als die Andere dann drehen. Das Problem liegt aber darin:

oxooooooo
oxooooooo
oxooooooo
oxooooooo
oxooooooo
oxooooooo
BIld 1

oooooooxo
oooooooxo
oooooooxo
oooooooxo
oooooooxo
oooooooxo
Bild 2

Photoshop erkennt jetzt, dass die beiden Bilder gedreht werden müssen. Bild 1 um +90° und BIld 2 um -90° (bei der Annhamne, dass die "x" oben sein sollen)
Das kann Photoshop nun nicht erkennen - also welche Seite oben sein Muss, weil es weiss ja z.B. nicht, dass der Kopf beim Menschen nach oben gehört - das weitere Problem wäre dann, den "Kopf" im Bild zu lokalisieren

->> Dieses Problem besteht aber nur, wenn du z.B. Photos mit einer Digicam machst und du die Kamera nich bei jedem Hochformt gleich hälst (Gibt ja 2 Möglichkeiten)


----------

